# 2 lever loader control vs single??



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

i have alot of time on skid steers/bobcats,,,, but near zero on a tractor,,, i have a ford 1963 4000. it has a 2 lever loader control,,, (it leaks) so was thinking it could be a good time to just replace/upgrade to a single lever "joystick" . anybody used both styles on a tractor, and have pros and cons??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I never operated a tractor with the 2 lever controls, but I've operated loaders with them in the old days. In my opinion, the joystick or single lever is by far the better option. You can steer your tractor with one hand and control all 4 hydraulic functions with the other. I think it's great for spreading gravel. or loading and unloading round bales. It's also great for snow removal, as you can push, lift and turn to place the snow where you like all at the same time!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I've operated piano style backhoes and stick style and same for loaders. In my opinion stick is much more user friendly. I could be wrong but not all brands are of same quality so better research. You don't want something that will make it jumpy or to touchy. Good luck.


----------



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

*thanks for the replies*

i was thinking that would be the answer,, because many skidsteers use the single stick control. and pogo if im moving snow around were all in trouble i live in florida. but i get what your saying. thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

No Snow?!? I thought that's how we got frozen orange juice!  Well, I know Dozer966 there knows what I mean.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ha I was thinking orange slushy ��. Lmao.
And DQ frozen blizzards are almost in season for us.


----------

